# Anyone care to share some good chilli recipes?



## Team Bloody Waters

Looks like I have alot of the basics to make some chilli. Was gonna wait till it cooled down again and give it a try. I've never

cooked it before and was wondering if anyone had any good recipes they wanted to share?

I couldn't find any on the forum.


----------



## fishn4real

Chili is EASY!

Ingredients:

1 + pound ground beef

1 package McLaurey's Chili Seasoning

1 Tablespoon chili powder

1 medium yellow onion

1 large can whole tomotoes

2 regular cans Bush's Seasoned Chili Beans (I use medium seasoned)

Optional (Ro Tel Chile spiced tomatoes)

Start with 1 pound of ground beef, (just regular ground beef - don't go for the lean because you want the flavor that the fat brings to the pot.) Brown ground beef, drain and add chili spices and chopped onion,brown some more,crush and add tomotoes, add beans - somewhat drained,and Ro Tel tomotoes if desired. 

Total prep time apx 30 minutes, but if you want it to be real good, let it simmer for an hour or so after you have added beans.

Accompaniements; Jalipeno Peppers, Tabaso Sauce, Sharp cheddar cheese, celery, peanut butter crackers (it's a yankee thing that I picked up in Missouri - but it's good), fresh cold milk or beer.

Ymmn ymm.:hungry


----------



## afishanado

I always add a cup of cold coffee anda teaspoon of unsweetened chocolate to mine. I know it sounds strange but it mellows the acidity of the tomato sauce.


----------



## showme parrothead

I would but then I would have to kill you. JK


----------



## BWNN

Not sure if you like "Wendy's" Chili, but i can tell you, this is close!


----------



## bbe

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">This recipe has won two chilli cook offs. it is different but very good. The ladies really seem to like it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">White Chilli<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">3 or 4 cans Great Northern Beans<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">2 lbs. cooked chicken<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">¾ tsp. garlic salt<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">1 medium onion, chopped<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">2 tsp. cumin<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">¼ tsp. ground clove<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">¼ tsp. cayenne pepper<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">1 tsp. ground oregano<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">2 4 oz. cans green chilies<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">4 cups chicken stock or broth<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">12 oz. Monterrey Jack or Mozzarella, grated<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Debone chicken and set aside<o></o></H1><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">In large pot place stock, beans, garlic salt, onion, cumin, clove, pepper, oregano chilies and cheese. Blend all together till cheese melts. Add chicken.


----------



## Rockntroll

Alton Brown Pressure Cooker Chili (or use a crock-pot if you got more time) It has beer in it. Need I say more:mmmbeer



* 3 pounds stew meat (beef, pork, and/or lamb)

* 2 teaspoons peanut oil

* 1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt

* 1 (12-ounce) bottle of beer, preferably a medium ale

* 1 (16-ounce) container salsa

* 30 tortilla chips

* 2 chipotle peppers canned in adobo sauce, chopped

* 1 tablespoon adobo sauce (from the chipotle peppers in adobo)

* 1 tablespoon tomato paste

* 1 tablespoon chili powder

* 1 teaspoon ground cumin



Directions



Place the meat in a large mixing bowl and toss with the peanut oil and salt. Set aside.



Heat a 6-quart heavy-bottomed pressure cooker over high heat until hot. Add the meat in 3 or 4 batches and brown on all sides, approximately 2 minutes per batch. Once each batch is browned, place the meat in a clean large bowl.



Once all of the meat is browned, add the beer to the cooker to deglaze the pot.



Scrape the browned bits from the bottom of the pot. Add the meat back to the pressure cooker along with the salsa, tortilla chips, chipotle peppers, adobo sauce, tomato paste, chili powder, and ground cumin and stir to combine. Lock the lid in place according to the manufacturer's instructions. When the steam begins to hiss out of the cooker, reduce the heat to low, just enough to maintain a very weak whistle. Cook for 25 minutes. Remove from the heat and carefully release the steam. Serve immediately.


----------



## collardncornbread

> *afishanado (12/9/2009)*I always add a cup of cold coffee anda teaspoon of unsweetened chocolate to mine. I know it sounds strange but it mellows the acidity of the tomato sauce.


Its worth a try. Lots of people stay away from good chili because of their reflux. I wander if the coffee works kinda like it does in Khalua.(chocolate taste)dont taste like coffee at all. When our family goes camping we generally start with a large cast iron pot of chili. Which ever recipie we use, the weather is usually cold enough, we just leave it on the outdoor table. seems like the best , is the second day after it sits over night. Mabey that helps with the acid too, I dont know. We used to use a mixture of beans, but have all voted that it is better to stick with either the reds, or the pinto. ButNOT Mixed. Just found out that another good twist is to get a nice firm Italian sausage,(NOT GROUND)and dice it in 1/4" cubes and add about 1/4# to 1 & 1/2 pounds lean ground beef. Also thumbs up on the hot rotel added.

Large slices of onions make me belch. But if I dice them very small, and add them when the beef is about half cooked, they are much better,


----------



## oldflathead

All of your recipes are good. Next time, if you have any deer meat, venison, cut it up into about 1" X 1" chunks and use it instead of ground beef. We call it "Bambi Chili"

And a Merry Christmas


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

thanks for all the help! I usually just use what I like from he recipes and it was great for my first time, thanks alot everyone:letsdrink I can't wait to ajust for the next batch


----------



## CJF

My recipe is pretty much your basic recipe except i get crazy with the meats i use. The last batch i made i used a pound of italian sausage, ground beef, conecuh sausage, fried spam and about a half of a brisket that i smoked the day before. Mmmmm!


----------



## HisName

mine is a lot like the rest except i cook theground chuckon a grill in burger patties.

the grill taste makes a big different IMO and for sure less fat.


----------



## Pfeifferboats

Looks like chili is on my agenda today  thanks


----------



## Charlie2

*Chili Recipes*

You have to realize that Chili originated in Texas jails to hide bad meat and bad beans

Therefore; you can't really make bad chili. Knock yourself out!! 

Start with mystery meat, chili powder and go from there JMHO C2


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

I make this one with ground Bison or beef:

1 pound bison or lean hamburger
1 15 oz can Ranch Style Pinto Beans with Jalapeños
1 15 oz can Ranch Style Beans with sweet Vidalia onion
1 15 oz can Any Brand Dark Red Kidney beans
1 14.5 oz can Hunts fire Roasted Diced Tomatoes with garlic
1 pkg McCormick’s Chili seasoning (I now use the reduced salt one)
1 small can chopped green chilies
Beef Bullion (one tablespoon)
Onion powder (sprinkled in enough to cover the top of mix, stir it in)
Garlic powder (sprinkled in enough to cover the top of mix, stir it in)
Black Pepper (sprinkled in enough to cover the top of mix, stir it in)

Brown meat in a 10 inch skillet, or throw in raw, and crumble fine
Add can goods
Heat to a boil, stirring often
Once at a rapid boil for 5 to 10 minutes add spices to taste.

After it simmers for 20 to 30 minutes, remove cover and let it slowly simmer until the desired thickness is reached.

I like some chili with my beans! LOL


----------



## knot enough

*white chili*

Yummy.....see attachment.
ok..skip the attachent:
White Chili​· 1.5 lb chicken breast
· 1 medium onion
· 3 cans (15 oz) Great Northern beans
· 1 can Chicken Broth (14.5 oz)
· 2 cans chopped green chilis (4 oz ea)
· 1 cup (8 oz) sour cream
· .5 cup (4 oz) whipping cream
· 1.5 tsp garlic powder
· 1 tsp salt
· 1 tsp ground cumin
· 1 tsp dried oregano
· .5 – 1 tsp cayenne pepper (to taste) 
· .5 tsp black pepper

Sauté chicken, onion, garlic in oil (Chicken can be cut into small cubes or shredded after cooking). Add beans, broth, chilis and seasoning. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30 min. Remove from heat, stir in whipping cream and sour cream. Serve.


----------

